# Stuffed Hot Cherry Peppers



## jvpele (Apr 5, 2006)

:
I usually make a 1 qt. jar
Remove peppers from jar keeping juice.
Stem and seed peppers.
1 (1/2 inch ) cubes of your favorite cheese for each pepper you're going to make ( I was told not to use swiss )
Take your favorite lunch meat (cappicola, tavern ham, boiled ham ) Take one slice and cut in half.
take  a cube of cheese wrap the half slice of meat around it and stuff it in the pepper.
Place peppers back in jar.
Makes a great snack

Or you could try these:
1 (14 ounce) jar cherry peppers
  1/4 pound ground beef
  1/4 pound sausage
  1/4 cup grated Parmesan cheese
   1 egg

   1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C).
   2. Drain peppers and remove all seeds.
   3. In a medium mixing bowl, combine ground beef, sausage, cheese and egg; stir well. Stuff the meat mixture into peppers.
   4. Bake for 30 minutes. The stuffed peppers are best served at room temperature.


----------

